# i got owned today...



## nootral (Mar 17, 2004)

whats up guys, i dont post very often, but i always lurk the forums. but i got owned today

so check it out. i make a right onto devonshire from owensmouth. im driving down the street i just shift into 3rd, i see a lady pull out from the post office, she pulls out more (and you can't make a left turn from the post office), and i swerve to the left lane to avoid her still too late. she still pulls out more and hits my rear door and rear quarter panel, and causing me to spin out. fuckin old ladies. my friend ed saw it all from behind, he said it looked like a crash out of a movie


























i planned to make that "owned" picture lol

at least my silvia front end didnt get damaged. if its totalled im thinkin of gettin an s14 because my friend has cusco zero 2 coilovers, and some Z brakes from his old s14 which he totalled.

sorry for my spelling and punctuation, but im still sad over this crash.. never saw it coming


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

Sorry to hear about that man, I would be really angry too. They should make cars with indestructible materials that are also light weight too. On the bright side at least it wasn't your fault.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

You see, that's why women shouldn't drive. Espescially the old ones.


----------

